

Ask HN: Would anyone like to join me on congratulating the BBC? - d4nt

Despite serving up plenty of dynamic content and video, and despite huge traffic (http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theeditors/2010/05/current_traffic_to_bbc_news_we.html), the BBC's election news website has been fantastic. It's been responsive, up to date and highly usable all night.<p>This is a real technical achievement and I for one would like to say well done.
======
zimpenfish
The £3.5bn they're given by the UK populace every year probably helps with
that, eh.

~~~
jacquesm
The biggest beneficiary of that gift is the world at large, at least we have
one somewhat independent news service.

~~~
cromulent
I haven't lived in the UK for decades, but I love the BBC news service. It's a
national treasure - well, an international treasure, as you point out.

Australia's ABC to a lesser extent is the same.

If a free-enterprise fourth estate fails, I wonder if more countries will
create similar publicly funded versions.

~~~
_delirium
Yeah, even as an American I tend to use <http://news.bbc.co.uk/> as my main
online news source. Sure beats CNN, MSNBC, FoxNews, ABC, and the rest of that
variety of nonsense.

